

Ask HN: What happened to VLC on iOS? - frik

What happened to VLC on iOS? (open source video player)<p>It&#x27;s not in the AppStore anymore. Is it only visible in specific countries?
======
taspeotis
From memory distributing the GPL'd code that is part of VLC was mutually
exclusive to the App Store DRM.

------
opless
Occasionally someone posts a version of VLC "officially" then it eventually
gets removed because of GPL requests. The original one doesn't really work any
more and there was one released recently that vanished before I could grab it.

------
betterburnout
Just checked, it doesn't appear in France.

